#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  aggregaat - hoeveel vermogen

## keeshoek

goedenavond,

Wij geven binnenkort een feest, waarbij we een aggregaat gaan huren. Nu hoeft slechts t.b.v. de muziek een versterker aangesloten te worden. De versterker betreft 2 x 400 watt bij 8 ohm en 2 x 600 watt bij 4 ohm. De versterker zal niet volle bak draaien. 

Kunnen we volstaan met een aggregaat van 800 Watt? Of is een grotere noodzakelijk

ben benieuwd, bedankt voor de reacties.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

nemen we voor het gemak 1000 watt = 1kW. 

1 / 0.8 = 1,25 kVA. 

Alle aggregraten worden meestal in kVA verhuurd. Je hebt dus een aggregraat nodig van minimaal 1 kVa (meestal wordt met kleine kilowatts gewoon gerekend: 1 kW = 1 kVa). 

Succes!

----------


## shure-fan

bel een verhuur bedrijf die aggregaten verhuurt,    zij kunnen je alles vertellen

zoizo een kleine notitie,   huur een aggregaat die zeker dan 1000 watt kan leveren,  anders moet het apparaat bijna op de knietjes gaan werken,  en kan soms problemen opleveren

----------


## Freek Fokker

Mag je dat nog wel aggregaat noemen?
Sowiezo, onder de 10kva zou ik er nooit geluid op aansluiten.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Mag je dat nog wel aggregaat noemen?
> Sowiezo, onder de 10kva zou ik er nooit geluid op aansluiten.



ach een kleine drive in of klein setje is wel mogelijk. Maar dan moet je natuurlijk niet nog een tap/koeling/licht er op aansluiten :Big Grin: .

Had toen een klein setje op een carnavalswagen staan.... met de nadruk op klein. 4 tops 1 bas.... wattage weet ik niet meer... maar in ieder geval draaide er 2 versterkers + crossover + mengpaneel + cd spelers... en we hadden echt geen 10 KvA voor nodig 





> De versterker betreft 2 x 400 watt bij 8 ohm en 2 x 600 watt bij 4 ohm



Ik zou zo niet kunnen zeggen hoeveel hij nu gebruikt.... misschien een tip om bij een doe-het-zelver een plug&play apparaatje te kopen. die steek je in het stop contact. en dan steek je daar je apparatuur op in. en dan zie je ongeveer wat hij gebruikt... hier moet je nog zowieso een paar procentjes bij tellen. moet wel natuurlijk ruim uitkomen :Wink: 

voorbeeld:

----------


## MusicXtra

Ben het helemaal met Freek eens, de meeste kleine aggregaten kunnen nogal eens rare piekspanningen geven en daar houden de meeste audio apparaten niet echt van.
Aggregaten vanaf 10kW zijn uitgerust met een draaistroom generator en geven een stabiele en betrouwbare spanning.
Voor de kosten hoef je het niet te laten, rond de 100 Euro heb je een dag stroom voor

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Ben het helemaal met Freek eens, de meeste kleine aggregaten kunnen nogal eens rare piekspanningen geven en daar houden de meeste audio apparaten niet echt van.
> Aggregaten vanaf 10kW zijn uitgerust met een draaistroom generator en geven een stabiele en betrouwbare spanning.
> Voor de kosten hoef je het niet te laten, rond de 100 Euro heb je een dag stroom voor



dat klopt indd als een bus... dat koop je nog geen een voor :Wink:

----------


## crash

Verhuuroverzicht - Bo-rent - Uw partner in verhuur

*Stroomaggregaat   4,0 kva benzine*             [LIST][*]Tarief:[*]Per dag: 25 euro[*]Per week: 62,5 euro[*]Per week na 4 weken: 63,5 euro[/LIST]
Is meer dan voldoende en betrouwbaar.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Verhuuroverzicht - Bo-rent - Uw partner in verhuur
> 
> 
> *Stroomaggregaat 4,0 kva benzine*[LIST][*]Tarief:[*]Per dag: 25 euro[*]Per week: 62,5 euro[*]Per week na 4 weken: 63,5 euro[/LIST]Is meer dan voldoende en betrouwbaar.



Niet dus, dit is een enkelfase generator en die geven geen fijne spanningen af, voor 75 Euro staat er een 15 kVA diesel aggregaat, dat is degene die je hebben moet.
Je wilt toch het risico niet lopen dat, los van gesloopte apparatuur, door een aggregaat een feestje niet door kan gaan?

----------


## crash

> Niet dus, dit is een enkelfase generator en die geven geen fijne spanningen af, voor 75 Euro staat er een 15 kVA diesel aggregaat, dat is degene die je hebben moet.
> Je wilt toch het risico niet lopen dat, los van gesloopte apparatuur, door een aggregaat een feestje niet door kan gaan?



Hallo,
Lees eerst eens een keer goed. De vraagstelling ging over het vermogen en niet over of dit verstandig is om onbeveiligd aan te sluiten. Een 4kVA aggregaat is meer dan geschikt. Overigens ben ik nog geen aggregaten uit de verhuur tegen gekomen waarvan de spanningsregeling zo dramatisch slecht was dat dit tot een defect zou leiden. Ik ben het met je eens dat ik ook enige vorm van stabilisatie zou toepassen. Je kunt natuurlijk de verhuurder even lief aankijken en vragen of je er eerst een meting aan mag doen voordat je hem huurt.
Verder denk ik dat het grootste risico ligt bij het tijdig bijtanken van het brandstoftankje (kan je toch zomaar vergeten).

----------


## speakertech

> Niet dus, dit is een enkelfase generator en die geven geen fijne spanningen af, voor 75 Euro staat er een 15 kVA diesel aggregaat, dat is degene die je hebben moet.
> Je wilt toch het risico niet lopen dat, los van gesloopte apparatuur, door een aggregaat een feestje niet door kan gaan?



Hoe wil je nou een enkelfase geluidssetje aansluiten op een driefasen aansluiting? In dit geval heb je bij eenfase bedrijf nog maar 5 KW, dat is niet veel meer dan de eenfase 4KW generator. De 15KVA generator is wel wat forser gebouwd en kan daardoor wat stabieler lopen.
Een 15KVA aggregaat zet je niet even achter in de bus of aanhangwagen.
Speakertech

----------


## purplehaze

gewoon een furman (of andere) powerconditioner er tussen knopen zou voldoende moeten zijn voor laag vermogen toepassingen toch?

----------


## Gast1401081

zoekmachine levert genoeg info op...

----------


## salsa

Ik gebruik een generator van 3250 Watt voor een geluidsetje van 2x1500 Watt en wat LED verlichting voor strandfeesten.
Deze geeft 115V 20A en is heel stabiel!
Dus het kan wel met een enkelfase generator!!

Dave

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Ik gebruik een generator van 3250 Watt voor een geluidsetje van 2x1500 Watt en wat LED verlichting voor strandfeesten.
> Deze geeft 115V 20A en is heel stabiel!



Gebruik je apparatuur voor de amerikaanse markt dan? Of hoe transformeer je de spanning omhoog?  :Confused: 

Groet, Rob.

----------


## Robbert Jan de Klerk

> Niet dus, dit is een enkelfase generator en die geven geen fijne spanningen af, voor 75 Euro staat er een 15 kVA diesel aggregaat, dat is degene die je hebben moet.
> Je wilt toch het risico niet lopen dat, los van gesloopte apparatuur, door een aggregaat een feestje niet door kan gaan?



Ben het helemaal met je eens en spreek ook zelf uit ervaring! 1 fase aggegraten zijn niet gestabiliseerd (kosten technisch) Het is mij al een aantal keer overkomen dat klanten van mij apparatuur op een enkel fase aggergaat hebben gebruikt en dat de electronica echt helemaal naar de knoppe was! Dus de schade was velen malen duurder dan een gestabiliseerd aggegraat huren!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik gebruik een generator van 3250 Watt voor een geluidsetje van 2x1500 Watt en wat LED verlichting voor strandfeesten.
> Deze geeft 115V 20A en is heel stabiel!
> Dus het kan wel met een enkelfase generator!!
> 
> Dave



Tuurlijk kan het wel, zeker op zo'n lage spanning :Wink: 
Kom met wat rekenwerk overigens niet verder dan 2300 Watt hoor :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## laserguy

> Gebruik je apparatuur voor de amerikaanse markt dan? Of hoe transformeer je de spanning omhoog?



Als ik me niet vergis zit onze goede vriend Salsa in warmere oorden waar er idd 115 gebruikelijk is.

----------


## salsa

Yep! En de generator is 30A i.p.v 20A en leverd 115 V en hij is omschakelbaar naar 230V en dan leverd deze 15A.

Aruba, 30 KM boven Venezuela in het warme carribische zee.....

Dave

----------


## vasco

> Of hoe transformeer je de spanning omhoog?



Hier bestaan trafos voor. Heb wel eens in Amerika gestaan met Europese apparatuur en een paar van deze trafos om alles aan de praat te krijgen, werkt prima. Ik maakte gebruik van het vaste lichtnet daar en geen aggregaat. Of het handig is om dit achter een aggregaat te doen weet ik niet maar mij lijkt het beter om gelijk het juiste aggretgaat te nemen natuurlijk.

Daarbij Salsa heeft zijn werkterrein op een heel ander continent zitten dan hier in Europa. Ik kom alleen op een vermogen van 3450 watt als ik reken met jouw gegevens Salsa.

----------


## berolios

> ...Aruba, 30 KM boven Venezuela in het warme carribische zee...



Ga jij ook dat festival doen van het weekend dan?

----------


## salsa

> Ga jij ook dat festival doen van het weekend dan?



Nee, dat organiseert een collega bedrijf The Entertainment Group N.V, ik ga uiteraardt wel luisteren a.s vrijdag!
Ik hoop echt voor hun dat het een succes gaat worden i.p.v vorig jaar!
Maar, kom jij ook dan??

Dave

----------


## berolios

Nope, maar twee bevriende collegae wel  :Wink: ... zou vorig jaar eigenlijk meekomen, maar dat was toen niet te regelen met andere klussen die ik had staan... dit jaar was ik niet nodig  :Wink: . Veel plezier in ieder geval!

----------


## _afca

ik heb ook een vraag over een aggregaat voor de installatie op onze carnavalswagen:
we hebben 2 Skytec SP1200A ABS actieve PA speakerboxen met als maximaal vermogen 1200 watt bij elkaar (niet bijzonder maar oke..)
Verder nog 200 watt aan draaitafel etc. 

voor de lichstoet komt daar 50m lichtslang bij

nu kan ik de volgende aggregaat krijgen: ( enige wat nog te krijgen is) 

Max. vermogen (230 V) 2,8 kVA
Continu vermogen (230 V)2,5 kVA
Max. vermogen (400 V)-
Continu vermogen (400 V)-
Spanningsregeling Condensator
Stroomsterkte (maximaal)12,2 A
BeschermingIP 23
Gelijkstroomuitgang-
Contactdoos 230 V2x veiligheidscontactdoos
Contactdoos 3-fase-
Bijzonderheden-
Type 4-takt motorOHV GX 200Max. 
motorvermogen4,8 kW / 6,5 pk
TankinhoudExtra grote 15,0 l tank (metaal)Bedrijfsduur per tankvulling9,0 uur bij vollast
Geluidsverm. niveau LWA98 dB (A)
Geluidsverm. niveau op 7 m73 dB (A)
Afmetingen (l x b x h)645 x 435 x 490 mm
Gewicht50,0 kg

zou dit kunnen?

----------


## jans

> ik heb ook een vraag over een aggregaat voor de installatie op onze carnavalswagen:
> we hebben 2 Skytec SP1200A ABS actieve PA speakerboxen met als maximaal vermogen 1200 watt bij elkaar (niet bijzonder maar oke..)
> Verder nog 200 watt aan draaitafel etc. 
> 
> voor de lichstoet komt daar 50m lichtslang bij
> 
> nu kan ik de volgende aggregaat krijgen: ( enige wat nog te krijgen is) 
> 
> Max. vermogen (230 V) 2,8 kVA
> ...



P=U*I*1,71*cos.phi

Mocht je hier niets van snappen, neem dan kontakt op meet iemand die dit wel snapt.

----------


## _afca

> P=U*I*1,71*cos.phi
> 
> Mocht je hier niets van snappen, neem dan kontakt op meet iemand die dit wel snapt.



 
dat hij voldoende vermogen heeft geloof ik wel, maar is dit ook redelijk veilig met piekspanningen?

----------


## hardstyle

Dat moet hij normaalgesproken makkelijk kunnen trekken, maar let wel op(ik zelf met carnaval ook) dat de voltjes nog weleens willen schommelen, iets boven, of iets beneden de 230 V

----------


## _afca

> Dat moet hij normaalgesproken makkelijk kunnen trekken, maar let wel op(ik zelf met carnaval ook) dat de voltjes nog weleens willen schommelen, iets boven, of iets beneden de 230 V



zoiets las ik idd.   is daar ook een oplossing voor (bijv de bas wat lager zetten ofzo?)

----------


## SPS

> zoiets las ik idd. is daar ook een oplossing voor (bijv de bas wat lager zetten ofzo?)



Bouwlampie van 500 watt er op zetten. Geeft behoorlijke stabilisatie.
Als je lichtslang al zo'n 500 watt of meer opneemt, hoef je niets extra te doen!

Paul

----------


## _afca

> Bouwlampie van 500 watt er op zetten. Geeft behoorlijke stabilisatie.
> Als je lichtslang al zo'n 500 watt of meer opneemt, hoef je niets extra te doen!
> 
> Paul



oke bedankt, jaah ze zeggen rekenen met 15 watt per meter dus zal rond de 500-750 watt zijn.
zal voor de zekerheid een stekkerdoos met piekspanningsbeveiliging gebruiken voor gevoelige aparatuur.
Maar een aantal berichten hadden me toch wel ongerust gemaakt met frequentie enz.  maar idd zon kleine aggregaat moet je wel met 500 watt extra kunnen stabiliseren toch?

----------


## renevanh

Als dit en 230V Boels aggregaat is: uitkijken!

Tijdje terug op een evenementje gestaan waar wij met onze geluidsset geacht werden vanaf zo'n ding te draaien. In theorie geen probleem, maar het prutsgeval leverde onbelast maar 180V, en dat werd 160V als ik wat inschakelde.

Gelukkig waren er ook wat 3 fase aggregaten (even gewisseld met een springkussen), die zijn vermoedelijk gestabiliseerd en leveren netjes 230V.
Zorg dus dat je er zo eentje te pakken krijgt, anders draai je je set gewoon helemaal naar de kl*te.

----------


## Needmoresound

Ik had er eerst ook een, zonder 3 fase. Ik weet niet hoeveel volt hij precies gaf (ik had geen voltmeter bij), maar de ene gloeilamp sprong naar de ander. Het waren van die gekleurde 15 of 25 watt lampen.
Ik heb er nu gelukkig weer 1 met 3 fase. 

Ik weet niet of iemand het al gemeld heeft maar: stroom verbruikers over de 3 fases zo goed mogelijk verdelen.

----------


## _afca

> Als dit en 230V Boels aggregaat is: uitkijken!
> 
> Tijdje terug op een evenementje gestaan waar wij met onze geluidsset geacht werden vanaf zo'n ding te draaien. In theorie geen probleem, maar het prutsgeval leverde onbelast maar 180V, en dat werd 160V als ik wat inschakelde.
> 
> Gelukkig waren er ook wat 3 fase aggregaten (even gewisseld met een springkussen), die zijn vermoedelijk gestabiliseerd en leveren netjes 230V.
> Zorg dus dat je er zo eentje te pakken krijgt, anders draai je je set gewoon helemaal naar de kl*te.



 
tis n nieuwe honda  heeft hooguit 10/20 uurtjes gelopen
vandaag 3 straalkachels van 750 watt eraan gezet en 1 aan en uit gezet   toerental en spanning veranderde wel iets maar niet bijzonder veel

----------


## Knoppemontsje

Ik heb zelf een "load up lb.3000" deze doet iets van 2300 watt Continu.

Ik zelf draai hier soms met een geluidset op en dit gaat tot nu toe goed.
Ik heb dan maximaal 2 bas per kant en 2 top per kant en dit draait op 2x een sr707 van c.audio. Versterkers doen iets van 2x800 watt p/s en zijn wel versterkers met gewikkelde voeding (zwaar in kg dus)

Ik heb hier wel een scheidings trafo tussen zodat agregaat wel altijd belasting ziet,en is tevens een bescheiden filter voor iets vlakkere spanning.

Ook heb hier wel een scoop aan gehangen maar je kunt toch heel duidelijk zien dat de spanning op deze agregaat verre van netjes is en het word er al niet mooier als je ook nog eens vermogen gaat trekken maar het gaat nog altijd wel goed.

----------


## knorrepot

Zijn er geen speciale kastjes voor dan die je er tussen kunt stoppen? Zodat deze bijv. een zekering er uit gooit als er een piekspanning of een te lage spanning optreed?

Een ageregraat waarbij het luchtfilter verstopt zit is ook altijd leuk:S

----------


## Husss

Wanneer je een honda eu30i kunt vinden.(let op wel een originele) Deze werken met behulp van een inverter.
dus onafhankelijk van motortoerental altijd 50Hz.
Gebruik dit oa met carnaval en heb er allerlei belastingen aan gehangen en met de scoop nagemeten. Blijft altijd een mooie sinus van 50Hz. of je moet m natuurlijk te zwaar belasten. Dan gooit ie de inverter gewoon uit;-)

Voor geluid beter van die kleine 3 fase dingen afblijven, leveren per fase maar éénderde van het totale vermogen. En als je de sinus op de scope zet is het vaak eerder een zaagtand/ blokgolf.
Zo'n ding is leuk voor electromotoren/draaistroom motoren, ongschikt voor electronica

Dan liever een atlas copco vanaf een 15kva, die blijven wel stabiel

----------


## archive23

Hoi,

Ik heb echt heel weinig verstand van aggregaten, wat ik weet is dat het een 3KW geluidssysteem moet aansturen (excl. rand-apparatuur, maar dat is een ander verhaal) en het liefst zonder problemen.

Is dit anders wat voor mij?



Alvast bedankt!  :Smile:

----------


## dj-wojcik

zie ik dat goed? 4,2 KVA?

----------


## salsa

> zie ik dat goed? 4,2 KVA?



Ja en?? Wat wil je zeggen??
4.2Kw = 4200 Watts

----------


## dj-wojcik

de vraag is of dit genoeg is voor 3kw en als hij/zij een beetje de moeite had genomen om het type plaatje te lezen en een beetje in telezen op het forum en dergelijke, dan had hij/zij toch wel enigsins kunnen opmaken of de aggregaat aan de eisen volden die hij er aan stelt

volgens mij zien we deze gebruiker, na dat hij zijn antwoord heeft gevonden, niet meer terug.

----------


## Whitefarmer

Tja, 
een geluidset van 3Kw (peak, cont, ampvermogen, opgenomen vermogen....)

Als er niet vanalles bijgeprikt wordt, en 3Kw staat voor speakervermogen, dan zou dit voldoende moeten zijn. (let wel op vorige posts, mbt schommelen van spanning!!)

----------


## tukker

Wat is globaal genomen de cos phi van een geluidset? En is deze stabiel, of veranderd dit bij verandering in de belasting?
Daarnaast verbaast het me dat men kennellijk wel eens is dat van een goedkope geluidset niet de zelfde kwaliteit kan worden verwacht als van een dure. Maar dat elke 1 fase generator kennelijk het zelfde is.
Een steinhell van amper 200 euro zou dus net zo een stabiele spanning afgeven als een honda van 700 euro of een hitachi van 1200 euro met alle de zelfde specivicaties en vermogen.Op de site van honda staan de toepassingen voor elke generator. Je kunt dan gewoon een generator kiezen die volgens hun voldoet. En ook wisselende belastingen heeft mijn honda altijd goed kunnen verwerken. En als je hem ook nog eens 1 keer per jaar door een erkende service station laat nakijken lijkt me een 1 fase generator van een goed merk met ruwweg 30% overcapaciteit geen enkel probleem voor een geluidset.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> *Wat is globaal genomen de cos phi van een geluidset?* En is deze stabiel, of veranderd dit bij verandering in de belasting?
> Daarnaast verbaast het me dat men kennellijk wel eens is dat van een goedkope geluidset niet de zelfde kwaliteit kan worden verwacht als van een dure. Maar dat elke 1 fase generator kennelijk het zelfde is.
> Een steinhell van amper 200 euro zou dus net zo een stabiele spanning afgeven als een honda van 700 euro of een hitachi van 1200 euro met alle de zelfde specivicaties en vermogen.Op de site van honda staan de toepassingen voor elke generator. Je kunt dan gewoon een generator kiezen die volgens hun voldoet. En ook wisselende belastingen heeft mijn honda altijd goed kunnen verwerken. En als je hem ook nog eens 1 keer per jaar door een erkende service station laat nakijken lijkt me een 1 fase generator van een goed merk met ruwweg 30% overcapaciteit geen enkel probleem voor een geluidset.



Ik neem aan dat je de COS Phi van een aggregaat bedoelt? of zit ik nou mis :Confused:

----------


## jans

> Ik neem aan dat je de COS Phi van een aggregaat bedoelt? of zit ik nou mis



Nu zit jij goed mis. Even weer in de boeken zou ik zeggen.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Nu zit jij goed mis. Even weer in de boeken zou ik zeggen.



Aha..... Ik heb het al geschoten :d

----------


## Noobie

ga nou niet liggen prutsen met ongestabiliseerde aggregaten... gegarandeerd problemen door de inconstante spanning en de piekbelasting die geluid veroorzaakt!

gewoon 3 fase gestabiliseerd gebruiken, eender welk merk als het maar gestabiliseerd is. (dus 'relatief' constante spanning en constante frequentie)

----------


## qvt

> ga nou niet liggen prutsen met ongestabiliseerde aggregaten... gegarandeerd problemen door de inconstante spanning en de piekbelasting die geluid veroorzaakt!
> 
> gewoon 3 fase gestabiliseerd gebruiken, eender welk merk als het maar gestabiliseerd is. (dus 'relatief' constante spanning en constante frequentie)



Maar kom je die tegen in kleine vermogens en zijn deze dan nog met 2 man te tillen?

----------


## archive23

> ga nou niet liggen prutsen met ongestabiliseerde aggregaten... gegarandeerd problemen door de inconstante spanning en de piekbelasting die geluid veroorzaakt!
> 
> gewoon 3 fase gestabiliseerd gebruiken, eender welk merk als het maar gestabiliseerd is. (dus 'relatief' constante spanning en constante frequentie)



Hoe kun je testen of de aggregaat in kwestie gestabiliseerd is?





> de vraag is of dit genoeg is voor 3kw en als  hij/zij een beetje de moeite had genomen om het type plaatje te lezen en  een beetje in telezen op het forum en dergelijke, dan had hij/zij toch  wel enigsins kunnen opmaken of de aggregaat aan de eisen volden die hij  er aan stelt
> 
> volgens mij zien we deze gebruiker, na dat hij zijn antwoord heeft  gevonden, niet meer terug.



Sorry, ik kwam hier voornamelijk om advies te vragen van mensen die meer  kennis over het onderwerp hebben dan ik, niet de mensen die doelloos  speculeren.
Wat de eerste betreft, bedank ik alle mensen die tot nu toe mij van nuttige informatie hebben voorzien.

----------


## salsa

Wat is er mis met een enkel fase agregraat?

Dave

----------


## tukker

Even wat theorie opgedaan. Er zijn dus types die een condensator nodig hebben om spanning op te wekken,dit zou aan het type motor liggen die gebruikt word.
Ik vermoed dat dit de condensator geregelde generatoren zijn.
De spanning hiervan zou stabiel zijn mits er niet te veel vermogen word gevraagd.Hoeveel % dit dan van het max. is me niet duidelijk geworden.
Dat een 1 fase condensator geregelde slecht zou zijn met pieken kan ik mij theoretisch niet voorstellen omdat een spoel in een magnetisch veld denk ik juist het meest een sinus vorm af geeft.
De invertor geregelde kan wel een perfekt stabiele 50 herz opleveren maar de sinus word als trapjes opgebouwd met ook nog eens piekjes etc.
Helaas heb ik zo geen osciliscoop om dit signaal hier weer te geven.
Lijkt me dat de conclusie moet luiden 1 fase geen probleem maar voor de zekerheid een ruime vermogens reserve. Alleen hoeveel ?

----------


## Radar

Gezien de vraagstelling van topic founder, maar ook met name het niveau van veel reacties verplaatst naar NEW-BIE's. ( Dit had ik veel eerder moeten doen SORRY )

----------


## Husss

> Even wat theorie opgedaan. Er zijn dus types die een condensator nodig hebben om spanning op te wekken,dit zou aan het type motor liggen die gebruikt word.
> Ik vermoed dat dit de condensator geregelde generatoren zijn.
> De spanning hiervan zou stabiel zijn mits er niet te veel vermogen word gevraagd.Hoeveel % dit dan van het max. is me niet duidelijk geworden.
> Dat een 1 fase condensator geregelde slecht zou zijn met pieken kan ik mij theoretisch niet voorstellen omdat een spoel in een magnetisch veld denk ik juist het meest een sinus vorm af geeft.
> De invertor geregelde kan wel een perfekt stabiele 50 herz opleveren maar de sinus word als trapjes opgebouwd met ook nog eens piekjes etc.
> Helaas heb ik zo geen osciliscoop om dit signaal hier weer te geven.
> Lijkt me dat de conclusie moet luiden 1 fase geen probleem maar voor de zekerheid een ruime vermogens reserve. Alleen hoeveel ?



 
Heb voor diverse klanten generatoren langs de scoop gehaald. De goedkope modellen welke, vaak, condensator geregeld zijn geven 9 van de 10x spanning met "lelijke"sinussen en varieren nogal in frequentie.
Soms ziet het er onbelast wel ok uit maar gebeuren er rare dingen onder belasting. Prima voor een peertje of een electromotor maar niet voor electronica
 Heb ook onder andere Honda eu30 gezien en deze geeft binnen zijn maximale vermogen onafhankelijk van toerental een zuivere 50Hz sinus.

Wil je geen inverter, moet je zoeken naar electronisch geregelde generatoren. Dit zijn echter vaak wel de duurdere exemplaren zoals Atlas Copco ed. Volgens mij zijn daar geen draagbare exemplaren van;-)

----------


## Noobie

> Wil je geen inverter, moet je zoeken naar electronisch geregelde generatoren. Dit zijn echter vaak wel de duurdere exemplaren zoals Atlas Copco ed. Volgens mij zijn daar geen draagbare exemplaren van;-)



Ik heb ze inderdaad nog nooit gezien in enkel-fase hanteerbare vorm, vandaar mijn opmerking. Ik kan me ook voorstellen dat de stabilisatie (= complete regeling) in verhouding te duur is voor een klein aggregaat. Misschien was die wat kort door de bocht, maar in mijn ervaring wel de enige goede oplossing, bij ongestabiliseerde aggregaten gewoon altijd problemen, zelfs als ze heel groot zijn!

Uiteindelijk ben je wel je eigen spullen aan het slopen, gewoon goed regelen dus. Geen budget? dan maar geen geluid. Als je na een uur of twee draaien  je voedingen er uit stookt, hoeft je ook niet aan te komen bij een organisatie met de vraag of ze even een paar duizend euro aan reparatiekosten/onderdelen willen betalen. Dan krijg je de discussie van; "Maar dat wisten wij niet en u heeft het niet verteld, dus uw risico!"

Excuses als het bot over kwam, maar serieus niet aan beginnen aan ongestabiliseerde aggregaten!

edit: las net ff vluchtig het hele topic, zag dat je zelf feest wil geven, je bespaart misschien 50 euro, een neemt daarvoor het risico dat je compleet zonder muziek zit. vraag me af of je dat moet willen...

----------


## gorgarke

Ik heb voor dit soort akties een Honda EM30 aggregaat gekocht. 
Deze werkt met een cycloconverter.
De generator wekt een spanning op met een hoge frequentie. Deze "onstabiele" spanning wordt via een cycloconverter (processor gestuurde triacregeling) omgezet naar een exacte spanning van 230 V 50 Hz max 3KVA.
Dus ongeacht het toerental van de motor (binnen zekere grenzen natuurlijk) blijft de geleverde spanning ten alle tijden constant.

Dit ding koste wel veel meer dan een standaard chinees aggregaat met AVR regeling, maar ik durf er wel mijn apparatuur zonder problemen op aan te sluiten.

----------


## laserguy

Een cycloconverter geeft wel geen perfect mooie sinus af. Dat is goed voor motoren maar toch liever niet voor elektronica.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Een cycloconverter geeft wel geen perfect mooie sinus af.



 
Wel of niet? :Wink: ...




Daan

(moest gewoon even...)

----------

